# Jigloo installieren



## pourki (29. Sep 2007)

Hallo, weiss vielleicht jemand wie man Jigloo zum laufen bekommt?

Danke!


----------



## madboy (29. Sep 2007)

Bestimmt weiß das jemand.

Aber evtl. wäre es trotzdem gut, wenn du beschreiben würdest was nicht geht.


----------



## RoNa (30. Sep 2007)

Hallo.

Ich hab' es mal ohne Propleme als Eclipse Plugin mit dem Update-Manager geschafft.

Die Url ist http://cloudgarden1.com/update-site 

Viel Erfolg.

Robert


----------

